# HELP - White Chocolate Drizzle



## DaveSoMD (Apr 25, 2010)

I made a chocolate fudge cake topped with strawberries and I want to drizzel the top with a white chocolate and dark chocolate drizzle.  

I have a bag of white chocolate chips, so how do I melt and thin them so I can drizzle it over the top? I tried melting them with shortening but it didn't get thin enough.  

HELP!


----------



## merstar (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Dave,

Try melting the chocolate with some half & half or cream. I'm sure you know this already, but make sure you melt them both at the same time, - don't add the cream or half & half later. Actually, I'm thinking water or milk may be better, since they're thinner than half & half.

It should be at least 1 Tbsp liquid for every 2 oz chocolate.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 25, 2010)

I use a proportion of 12 ounces of chocolate chips and a tablespoon of shortening for drizzling.  Works for me.


ALSO, merstar's suggestion will work.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks.. the milk and chips worked.. although it didn't turn out as much white as semi-transparent off-white it still looked good and tasted great.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't forget that chocolate chips are made so they would not melt easy, they are mde to withstand the hit, so you have tocompensate for that.


----------



## merstar (Apr 26, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Thanks.. the milk and chips worked.. although it didn't turn out as much white as semi-transparent off-white it still looked good and tasted great.



Dave,
Glad to hear it turned out well!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 26, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Don't forget that chocolate chips are made so they would not melt easy, they are made to withstand the hit, so you have to compensate for that.



Very good point Charlie.  This is specially true for white chocolate which melts much differently from regular chocolate.  I use melting wafers or good quality baking white chocolate for drizzles and I melt it with heavy cream - just a small amount - to thin it.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 27, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Very good point Charlie. This is specially true for white chocolate which melts much differently from regular chocolate. I use melting wafers or good quality baking white chocolate for drizzles and I melt it with heavy cream - just a small amount - to thin it.


 
I think I am going to try this next time... the chips didn't give quite the look I wanted on the top of the cake.  I had to use what I had in the pantry... still tasted good and that's what counts for a birthday cake.


----------



## 2day2eat (May 5, 2010)

Thats yummy!


----------



## Mel! (May 5, 2010)

It is possible to buy chocolate in a liquid form, which squirts out of the tube in a thin line. A bit like how toothpaste squeezes out, but thinner.

Try the part of the baking section of the supermarket that has tubes of sweet stuff for writing on cakes. It will likely have tubes of chocolate for doing it too.

Mel


----------



## Mel! (May 5, 2010)

PS. You could also make white chocolate truffle, and then put it in a thingy for icing cakes. 

This is what how I make the chocolate truffle. I usually roll it into balls after I make it, but you could also use it for making lines on a cake too.
Melt the chocolate
Remove the chocolate from the heat source and stir cream and butter through it. 
Allow to cool,  to refrigerated temperature.
It will solidify but still be soft enough squirt on your cake.


----------

